# 2020 Tacoma Navigation



## bgrecen (Mar 28, 2020)

Can I get the Uber Driver app to display on the vehicles dash screen? If so, how?


----------



## Bork_Bork_Bork (May 20, 2019)

It it possible, sure. It would involve quite a bit of work on your part.

i can totally mirrors my phone to my vehicle display......but it wasn’t easy.....and most definitely not worth it.


----------



## bgrecen (Mar 28, 2020)

Mirrors rings a bell, thanks


----------



## bgrecen (Mar 28, 2020)

YouTube says Android Auto and Waze, we'll see


----------



## Iann (Oct 17, 2017)

*I believe the closest you can get is running it on Android Auto. *

First thing your need is a fast USB cable. Mine cost about $30 as it's a USB type C 3.0 
The cheap ones that charge your phone will not work as they can't handle the data and will cut out on you. 
You need to get a fast cable for your phone type. 
*Here's how mine works. 
On Uber you HAVE to set your Navigation to Waze or Google Maps.

Make sure your phone is connected to Android Auto and Waze or Google Maps is already on the cars screen.

Now when a ride comes in and you start Nav it will automatically switch over to your cars screen. *


----------



## Las Vegas Dude (Sep 3, 2018)

Your passengers should give you 5 stars for picking them up in a 2020 Tacoma, maybe you can get them to ride in the bed with the virus going on.


----------



## Bork_Bork_Bork (May 20, 2019)

Iann said:


> *I believe the closest you can get is running it on Android Auto. *
> 
> First thing your need is a fast USB cable. Mine cost about $30 as it's a USB type C 3.0
> The cheap ones that charge your phone will not work as they can't handle the data and will cut out on you.
> ...


That's just not true.

Thanks for playing though.



Las Vegas Dude said:


> Your passengers should give you 5 stars for picking them up in a 2020 Tacoma, maybe you can get them to ride in the bed with the virus going on.


More like should have his head examined, for multiple reasons. Driving while this pandemic continues, driving a 2020 vehicle, AND driving a pickup truck for rideshare. Lastly, being old and smack dab in the demographic to catch the virus and croak.

The poster child for doing it all wrong.


----------



## Iann (Oct 17, 2017)

Bork_Bork_Bork said:


> That's just not true.
> 
> Thanks for playing though.
> 
> ...


Could you give some actual reasoning?

You said it yourself it wasn't worth it and wasn't easy.

I'm giving him a easy way that 100% works.

From my experience a stock USB Phone cable will not work properly in Android Auto.

So could your give some actual reasoning?


----------



## Bork_Bork_Bork (May 20, 2019)

Iann said:


> Could you give some actual reasoning?
> 
> You said it yourself it wasn't worth it and wasn't easy.
> 
> ...


Sure, there is NO way to do what he asked on a stock phone. None. So the device would have to be rooted, assuming it could be. Samsung's, in particular, have really locked that down. I have a OnePlus 7 Pro which is meant to be rooted, and it is. That allows me to put ANY app out to my car display using either AA, or CarPlay.

Its, horrifically bad even with a powerhouse device. You will miss requests. Believe me, I know. It rocks for watching YouTube tho!

The stock USB cable is actually the best cable to use when running AA. That's even more true if you're running POS Apple.


----------



## bgrecen (Mar 28, 2020)

Thanks all, I'll be trying any/all suggestions. Won't be driving for a while, got lots of time to experiment.


----------

